# MTB Gloves Suck!



## Honda Guy (Mar 29, 2011)

Why are mountain bike gloves so flimsy? Most of them have gone from velcro to a slip on design, and even fewer have a nice clarino palm! To top it all off, they're super thin unless you've got a dedicated winter or rain glove. Below nice 60 degree weather, they suck! I'm sticking to moto gloves til something better comes along.


----------



## Flamingtaco (Mar 12, 2012)

I've never had an issue slipping a glove liner inside full finger mtb gloves to get me into the 40's. Works very well with water/wind block gloves. It is what you make of it, or not.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

stop buying crappy gloves


----------



## LargeMan (May 20, 2017)

I have 2 sets of Endura MT500 gloves that are awesome. Last really long time, protects knuckles and are fairly thick. Good to about 45 degrees.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Honda Guy said:


> Below nice 60 degree weather, they suck!


If they're good below 60 degrees then they'll suck in warm weather, most mtb gloves are not for warmth. Also I prefer velcro-free because that's usually the first thing to wear out.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

Work gloves from a big box store, $ 10-15 or so. Plus they fit my giant hands.


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

I have always bought close out moto gloves. Besides they being more durable, it makes no sense to buy 20+$ gloves when last years moto gloves are 10$ a pair.


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

I detest velcro on gloves, grrrrrr.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Stalkerfiveo said:


> I have always bought close out moto gloves. Besides they being more durable, it makes no sense to buy 20+$ gloves when last years moto gloves are 10$ a pair.


You can get last years mtb gloves @ $10-15 a pair too. It's personal preference of course but I prefer thinner, more minimal gloves and mtb specific ones are the best I've tried for that criteria.


----------



## jrs77 (Apr 14, 2016)

Stalkerfiveo said:


> I have always bought close out moto gloves. Besides they being more durable, it makes no sense to buy 20+$ gloves when last years moto gloves are 10$ a pair.


I'll second the moto gloves idea. I have a pair of Fox dirt paw gloves that work well when it's not too warm.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

jrs77 said:


> I'll second the moto gloves idea. I have a pair of Fox dirt paw gloves that work well when it's not too warm.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I use the Fly Kinetic. They work well when it's warm. I wear them down to 30-35 degrees too. But I typically have more trouble keeping my feet warm than my hands.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

I use Fox moto gloves and have Fox mtb gloves too, most recent are Fox Ranger. I like velcro as it makes taking the gloves on/off qucker and easier if you need to during a ride. I don't need much in the way of insulation. Lightweight single layer gloves work for me into the mid 40s if it's dry.

I find getting warmed up and the blood flowing before hitting the cold helps prevent my hand and feet from getting cold. If I'm not warmed up, the cold causes blood flow to the hands and feet to be restricted and it's down hill from there, even with fairly heavy gloves and getting hot during the ride. Also tight gloves/shoes restrict blood flow which contributes to cold hands/feet.


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

I got 3 pairs of gloves. Been using my cool-moderate temp pair most often.

66+F: anything really, but last year it was Giro DJ. Already torn pretty badly and turned it into a 3/4 finger glove. Prob will replace it with one of those lightweight ones you're talking about.
38-65F: windstopper gloves. Currently Leatt Airflex Wind. Only minor discomfort at around freezing, and not bad in the summer. The armor makes it worth considering over the lightweight gloves for certain rides.
below 37F: cold weather mittens. Currently some model from Craft. Toasty... perhaps uncomfortably so in temps above freezing.

I'll take a good hook-and-loop closure over elastic cuffs without hesitation.


----------



## gregnash (Jul 17, 2010)

I have come to the realization that I go through at least one pair of gloves a year. Dont know if it is the fact that I truly am that rough on them or that they just are flimsy. Usually start developing rips at the seam within the first few months of riding. Most won't last a season without major rips or the palms being completely destroyed. 

Problem is that I like fairly unobtrusive gloves (meaning somewhat light weight) as riding in the Northern NV Desert requires something that can breath easily during the warmer months, plus my hands sweat like crazy. Tried the TASCO mtb gloves and while they were nice and minimal weight, breathed easy for warm rides, etc. they started to separate at the seam within the first few weeks. Owner was happy to replace but I decided not to at that time as I knew I would just wear through the next set just as quickly. 

At this point I am thinking about moving to Mechanix brand gloves or something similar.


----------



## armii (Jan 9, 2016)

I like handup gloves for MTB thinner gloves when riding easy trails and mult-iuse paths with my wife. When I am riding harder stuff I wear MSR D30 motorcycle gloves, bought at discount through https://www.rockymountainatvmc.com/p/716/49681/MSR-Impact-Gloves


----------



## Joe Handlebar (Apr 12, 2016)

Really thin gloves are meant to give at least a little protection while maintaining the most tactile feel for the bars. If I could wrap my head around it, I'd ride with NO gloves all the time (well...except for winter of course). I use some extremely thin gloves a good deal of the time and I've got a couple of heavier pairs for a little more protection if I think I may need it. And, no, they certainly don't have velcro on them. Those velcro straps get dirty and useless as well as adding a hot-spot on my wrist. It's even worse if they're on the bottom of the glove near my palm. Of course, as with everything else, gloves are totally personal.


----------



## ladljon (Nov 30, 2011)

I bought some Hardy Professional series Gloves for Harbor Freight...awesome protection and feel great.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Honda Guy said:


> I'm sticking to moto gloves til something better comes along.


lol,

Some of us have been using "moto gloves" for 20 years. They are exactly the same as mtb gloves, just cheaper sometimes.

Dedicated winter gloves are usually good in cool temps, pogies are good in cold temps. Thick winter gloves are very detrimental to riding/control in my experience.


----------



## justwan naride (Oct 13, 2008)

I only buy gloves on close outssales, never pay more than 10 euros. I prefer breathable, minimal style ones and use liners if it's cold. MTB gloves tend to last around a year, less if there are OTB's involved.

I feel most gloves are seriously overpriced and the quality isn't proportional to the asking price. They do live a hard life, but seams tend to fail too easily.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Honda Guy said:


> Why are mountain bike gloves so flimsy? Most of them have gone from velcro to a slip on design, and even fewer have a nice clarino palm! To top it all off, they're super thin unless you've got a dedicated winter or rain glove. Below nice 60 degree weather, they suck! I'm sticking to moto gloves til something better comes along.


Agree 100% mtb gloves are generally shite!

I buy cheap & expect em to last 3 months ^^

No regrets, or disappointments.

'We'll all make it to the top... Some of us, might not make it to the bottom'


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

I do like the thin Pearl Izumi's that have the wind-stopper on the frontside, no thicker than a summer glove, but just enough windstopper to make them good on cooler rides. That's about the only "mtb glove" I pay for.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

gregnash said:


> I have come to the realization that I go through at least one pair of gloves a year. Dont know if it is the fact that I truly am that rough on them or that they just are flimsy. Usually start developing rips at the seam within the first few months of riding. Most won't last a season without major rips or the palms being completely destroyed.
> 
> Problem is that I like fairly unobtrusive gloves (meaning somewhat light weight) as riding in the Northern NV Desert requires something that can breath easily during the warmer months, plus my hands sweat like crazy. Tried the TASCO mtb gloves and while they were nice and minimal weight, breathed easy for warm rides, etc. they started to separate at the seam within the first few weeks. Owner was happy to replace but I decided not to at that time as I knew I would just wear through the next set just as quickly.
> 
> At this point I am thinking about moving to Mechanix brand gloves or something similar.


 Tried mesh fingerless?


----------



## heartland (Oct 1, 2009)

Hella Sweet gloves made by Mr. Barry Wicks are the only solution: https://www.etsy.com/listing/531869071/hella-sweet-gloves?ref=shop_home_active_2

Edit: actually, I've been having good luck with Handup Gloves for the last year or so. Good quality, not too pricey (but not cheap per se), and the silicone text on the palm really does make gripping the bars easier. https://handupgloves.com/gloves/


----------



## gregnash (Jul 17, 2010)

leeboh said:


> Tried mesh fingerless?


Yup.... hate fingerless gloves in the first places because of where I ride and constantly getting crap inside the gloves (foxtails, stickers, dirt, rocks, etc.).


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

+1 on the Handup's. If you want thin minimal, check the zoic's.

I don't get the Velcro either, seems unnecessary. I like the chammy on mtb specific gloves. Handup does this well.


----------



## ProCharger (Jan 12, 2018)

I wear Mechanix M-Pact gloves. Similar to the Hardy gloves pictured above. I use them at work as well pouring concrete, they last longer than any other gloves I have used by far. I get over 2 months out of a pair and I am very hard on them.


----------



## ButtersNZ (Jan 15, 2014)

Try the Kali Hasta glove. They're awesome, use Velcro and have a soft leather palm. Lots of inserts that help with keeping cool.

https://www.cxmagazine.com/wp-conte...ctives-helmets-2014-cxmagazine-img_9466_1.jpg


----------



## 274898 (Nov 29, 2005)

I have had good luck with Dakine gloves with a few different models. Seams seem to be sturdy and materials durable. Some gloves I have had seemed really sturdy at first but there was always a weak point like super thin breathable material or seams were weak. I had some Giro Xen gloves and they ripped on the first ride. It really depends on the model of glove. Some Giros and Fox gloves are good though.


----------



## YuoGotOwn3d (Jul 23, 2010)

I wish I had my fox racing dirt paw gloves from about 6 to 7 years ago. Construction and fit seemed good. No issues with them. THen I heard about the newer ones... 

Hopefully I can find out where I packed them away but im settling for another pair for now.


----------



## Dr Evil (Sep 20, 2015)

After tearing up a few fingers in a crash I bought the Fox Bomber gloves. https://www.foxracing.com/store/pro...atalog10001.en__US.plist20002__plist20001.001 Very happy with them.


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

I tried POC gloves, either DH or Enduro, due to same issues that identified. The POC gloves are outstanding, after 3 years still in great shape, no tearing or fraying. I have since bought a 2nd pair for fear they may stop making them or embargo. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BmanInTheD (Sep 19, 2014)

YOUR mtb gloves suck (so say you). I quite like mine. Have a bunch of these:

https://lizardskins.com/mtb/gloves


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

I've been using Handup gloves the past few years, too and I'm generally pretty happy with them. Both pair I have now got some of the edge grosgrain webbing at the wrist separating from the terry cloth at the base of the thumb fairly soon, but stopped at that.

I do have to wash them OFTEN because they develop a funk pretty quickly. Quicker than other gloves I've used in the past.

I'll probably add a fresh pair this year so that I'm rotating through about 3 pair at a time.


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

I could not find any mtb gloves that I liked and have always used moto gloves and could not be happier.


----------



## gregnash (Jul 17, 2010)

See I wish that I could find a set that had a good, thick-ish palm/base that breathed well but had a lighter top like you find on most dedicated lightweight XC gloves. Thinking of splurging on the Mechanix Tactical .5mm Covert gloves but wonder about the quality.


----------



## wizzle (Dec 29, 2017)

I wear the original Mechanix gloves.....seamless palms, great feel, and they are usually on sale 2 pair for $20 at LA Police Gear. They hold up fine even after washing several times.


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

I use the original Mechanix gloves. The velcro is annoying but the seamless palm is super grippy and comfortable. I hate seams at the base of the thumb. Automotive > The Original Work Gloves | Mechanix Wear


----------

